# Looking for DPF delete reprogram tool OR Replacement DPF



## ShaunH84 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hey all - I am currently $5000 into repairs on my DPF and after just spending another $1400, my Countdown began almost immediately after I left town. This is the 7th time I’ve had to manually regen, and I simply cannot keep up financially with it any longer.

I found the down pipe, so if anyone has the programmer laying around they don’t need any longer, I will purchase it. Yes, I’m fully aware of all the stuff surrounding this option - But IMO, Chevy sold me a car with constant issues, so it’s their fault.

if you took your DPF off, I’d be interested in that as well.

lastly, if you guys thought I’d be ok purchasing a Tool to manually regen myself, I’d really appreciate being pointed in the right direction

I’m really ok with any solutions, I just want my car to drive and get me safely from point A to point B.

thank you!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If I recall, @Snipesy has stated on multiple occasions, it's almost never the DPF. Something else (a sensor) more than likely is amiss.

Biscan can perform a manual regen, I believe.


----------



## ShaunH84 (Jun 22, 2021)

MP81 said:


> If I recall, @Snipesy has stated on multiple occasions, it's almost never the DPF. Something else (a sensor) more than likely is amiss.
> 
> Biscan can perform a manual regen, I believe.


I Probaly also should give some more detailed info - 

2014 Cruze Diesel TDL 2.0
160,000 miles 

thank you, I’ll look into the biscan and search that users name.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Also need a move to the diesel forum where you can get more views please @JLL


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

You should try contacting tuners in Europe or Canada. I doubt anyone would be dumb enough to do anything illegal based on requests posted on a public forum.


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

ShaunH84 said:


> I Probaly also should give some more detailed info -
> 
> 2014 Cruze Diesel TDL 2.0
> 160,000 miles
> ...


Gretio is the app to use. It can perform a lot of dealer functions including def quality checks and manual regens. 

Also some codes would be useful for diagnostics.


----------

